# Roux centre 'parity' thing



## Kirjava (Jan 7, 2010)

I hate this case, I currently use the first alg in the list for it - help me find something better.

(U'M'UM')*3
U'M2UM2UM'U'M2U'M2U'M'U2
M'U2M2U2M'U2M2U2
E2M'E2M
U2D2M'U2D2M'
U2M2U2xU2M2U2(M2)
U'M2U2M'U2M2U2M'U'
D2M'U2D2M'U2
(M'U2'M2'U2')*2
u2M'u2U2MU2
U2M'U2M2U2M'U2

Of course, a lot of the time you can see it coming and finish off L and R differently to avoid it - sometimes this isn't possible though.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 7, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> UKSpeedCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any others?
> ...



fixed
your D' at the end was wrong.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 7, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > UKSpeedCuber said:
> ...



Sorry, I made a mistake, I meant M2D'L2RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F'L2D2L2RUR'U'R'FR2U'R' U'RUR'F'L2D'l2D'L2RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F'L2Dl2D'L2 RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F'L2D2L2RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR' F'L2Dl2D'L2RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F'L2D2L2RUR'U'R'FR 2U'R'U'RUR'F'L2D'l2D'L2RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F'L2D'

And how is it not roux?


----------



## ove (Jan 7, 2010)

I like this one:
U2 R2 x U2 M2 U2 r2 x' U2


----------



## Muesli (Jan 7, 2010)

M2 U2 M2 U2 x M2 U2 M2 U2 M2.

Not that I use Roux or anything.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 7, 2010)

hahahahahah nice kirjava nice xDD


----------



## Athefre (Jan 7, 2010)

It's already easy to sub-1 E2ME2M'.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 7, 2010)

Athefre said:


> It's already easy to sub-1 E2ME2M'.



I concur


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 7, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Athefre said:
> 
> 
> > It's already easy to sub-1 E2ME2M'.
> ...


i dont... how do you do it?


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 7, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Athefre said:
> 
> 
> > It's already easy to sub-1 E2ME2M'.
> ...



With regrip? If so - provide video please.

(U'M'UM')*3 is faster than E2ME2M' for me for some reason.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Athefre said:
> ...


+1 
hmm i might start doing that generally i do a cube rotation then M2EM2E'(E)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 8, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


>


yea see i cant do that...


----------



## Rikane (Jan 8, 2010)

I cried a little bit. I need to learn to do that @[email protected]


----------



## blade740 (Jan 8, 2010)

I do U2' M' U2' M2' U2' M' U2'

Edit: I guess you had it in the first post. Ah well, my way's better.


----------



## Athefre (Jan 8, 2010)

I had a video up for a year of how I do it, I deleted it about a week ago. Left thumb on FUL, left Index on BUL, right thumb on FDR, right Ring on BDR. I do E2 the same way I do U2. Index then Middle, right hand.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 8, 2010)

I use M E2 M E2 + setup for Z-PLL... Put your index on the B-side of the E-slice and push all the way in one.

Else you can swich side by doing z before the alg, then you will have E M2 E M2 instead and that is a bit easier. The orientation does not matter at this point because this is the last thing you do in the solve, you don't have to turn it back again.

Edit; Or maybe F2 M2 U2 M2 U2 F2 that I just found, pretty nice one.


----------



## powershotman (Jan 8, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


>


arhh,
uber fast, i've tried, but my hands just don't work like this 
so i stick to MU algo


----------



## powershotman (Jan 8, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Athefre said:
> ...


what time can u get for (U'M'UM')*3


----------



## TMOY (Jan 8, 2010)

I use either z' M2 E M2 (E') or z' M2 E' M2 (E), depending on the way to adjust layers at the end (I don't execute the final move because it usually cancels with the adjustments).


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm impressed waffle, I have to say.

powershotman: I can get like 1.25 with (U'M'UM')*3

And found another; M2U2F2M2F2M2U2

EDIT: or; U2M2F2M2F2U2M2

EDIT2: U2F2M2F2M2U2


----------



## Athefre (Jan 9, 2010)

To remove the E2 you hate so much (...):

u2M'u2U2MU2


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 9, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I'm impressed waffle, I have to say.




My PB for it is .75

I'm sure faster if I lubed the cube.


----------



## Ness (Jan 9, 2010)

I usually do: 
(U2 D2) M' (U2 D2) M('), which is E2 M' E2 M(')
so I'm pushing U twice with my right-hand pointer and D twice with my left-hand ring finger at the same time.. 
I was wondering whether anyone else does it that way, because it's easy and fast.


----------



## powershotman (Jan 9, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I'm impressed waffle, I have to say.
> 
> powershotman: I can get like 1.25 with (U'M'UM')*3
> 
> ...



M＇　Ｕ２Ｍ２Ｕ２　Ｍ＇　Ｕ２Ｍ２Ｕ２
actually im using this ,
but i might change to yours ,
i do (U'M'UM')*3 abit clumsy


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 9, 2010)

blade740 said:


> I do U2' M' U2' M2' U2' M' U2'
> 
> Edit: I guess you had it in the first post. Ah well, my way's better.



Yea, as I'm placing the L&R edges, I finish by turing the opposite way when I see this case, then do the rest of that alg.

Example
Scramble: M' U2 M2 U2 M’ U’ M’ U’ M U2 M’ U’ M
EO + L&R: M' U M' U2 M' U' M'
M: U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2


----------

